

I wrote an article about writing a code coverage tool in Ruby 1.9. :-D - tenderlove
http://engineering.attinteractive.com/2010/08/code-coverage-in-ruby-1-9/

======
singular
I hate to be critical in a terribly ad hominem way, but I find
programming/tech articles written in that '13 year old boy who has had a
little too much fizzy pop to drink' style with the 'hilarious' l33t-speak
aren't really helping eliminate some of the more negative preconceptions of us
hackers out there.

~~~
pgbovine
yep, agreed ... especially because it sounds so artificial, like they're
trying to make AT&T engineering seem hip and cool. if you read just the
conclusion, it sounds like a normal article, so clearly someone made a
concerted effort to sound 1337 in the rest of the article. if the author had
really been a 13-year-old kid, the conclusion wouldn't sound so 'formal'

~~~
vegansxe
It's totally not artificial. That's just how Aaron (yc user tenderlove and
author of the article) talks and writes. It's totally sincere. See his blog
and twitter for further evidence. <http://tenderlovemaking.com>
<http://twitter.com/tenderlove>

~~~
rue
I think it is more than sincere, it is _earnest_.

------
nphase
I won't lie, it's really weird to see an article on an AT&T sponsored website
that starts with 'ZOMG'.

~~~
tenderlove
I could start with something else if that would make you feel more
comfortable. Maybe "PEW PEW PEW!" or "O HAI" would be better? ;-)

~~~
icey
If it's not too late, could you fix the title to match the article's title?

~~~
tenderlove
Done! Pew pew pew!

------
towndrunk
I don't know ruby but it appears he didn't write a code coverage tool as the
title says but rather formatted the output from the built in code coverage
tool into html.

------
aaronbrethorst
Love the typography; love the article! I gotta ask you: with such a rocking
'stache, you must spend a lot of time at Linda's or Smith. Which is it?

